# نكت



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نـكـت جـديـدة جـدا جدا جدا



- فلاحة اول مرة تروح للكوافير بيسالها سشوار ولا صبغة قالتله لا فلينى


- مذيعة بتسال صعيدى احمد زويل اخد جايزة نوبل فى ايه قالها فى علبة قطيفة حمرا

- صعيدى حران ومعندوش تكييف ولا مروحة اخذ لبوس خافض الحرارة


- عجوزة سمعت ان الدش حرام قالت الحمدلله انا طول عمرى بستحمى من الجردل

- مرة واحد صعيدى قابل واحدة اجنبية سالها انت منين قالتله:وااات ?قالها اجدع ناس الوتاوتة دول

- استاذ سأل طالب فى اى فصل يسقط المطر قاله فى الفصل اللى مالهوش سقف

- غبى دبح امه وابوه سالوه ليه قالهم اصل المدرسة عاملة رحلة للايتام

- صعيدى خبطته عربية اخد تعويض 50000 وقف ادام القطر قاله خش عليا ياابو الملايين

- واحد شايل انبوبة غاز قال لمراته ادعيلى قالتله روح ربنا يفتحها فى وشك

- الشرطة بتتخانق مع مسطول هما يقولوله اركب وهو يقولهم لا انا عايز اسوق

- موجه عربى بيقول للمدرس ليه العيال بينطقو الجيم دال قاله هو ده اللى مدننى

- حمار وحشى وحمار عادى بيتسابقو بدأ السباق فالحمار العادى مجريش سالوه مجرتش ليه
قالهم والنعمة مانا جارى الا لما تجيبو لى ترننج زيه

- صعيدى رجع من الشغل لقى مراته مطبختش زعل ودخل نام فحبت تصالحه
قالتله اعملك مساج قالها عليا الطلاق لو عملتيه لارميه بحلته فى الشارع


واحد صعيدى قرر يعمل عملية تجميل لتوسيع عينيه

قام فتحهم على بعض

***

محشش راح يعزي

وفى العزا اتأثر جدا

وهو طالع سأل أخو الميت :

ما فيش أمل يرجع ؟

***

ليه الصعيدى لما بيتكلم مع الأجانب بيخللي عينيه لتحت من اللي بيتكلم معاه ؟

عشان يقرأ الترجمة

***

صعيدى سمى ابنه على اسم أبوه : بابا

***

صعيدى راح يعزى فى جنازة

سأل واحد : كان بيشتغل ايه الميت

قال : يحفر قبور

قال الصعيدى :

سبحان الله ، من حفر حفرة لاخيه وقع فيها

***

صعيدى قالوله :

التدخين يؤدي إلى الموت البطيء

قال : أنا أساسا مش مستعجل

***

سائق تاكسي من التعب والعرق أصبحت ريحتة كريهه

ركب معاه محشش وسأله عربيتك كم حصان ؟

قاله : 20 حصان

قال المحشش : الظاهر واحد منهم مات

***

جمع أحد الحكماء أبناءه وأعطى أحدهم رمح

وقال : حاول أن تكسره

فكسره الابن بسهوله

فأعطاه رمحين فكسرهما أيضا !

فأعطاه حزمه ، فكسرها كلها!!!!

فقال الحكيم لأولاده :

طالما معاكم البغل ده ماتخافوش من حد

***

محشش سألوه : ما هو أقدم حيوان

قال : الحمار الوحشى

سألوه : ليه ؟

قال : لانه ابيض وأسود

***

محشش سمع إن الشيطان شاطر راح يذاكر معاه




دكتور دخل عنبر فى مستشفى المجانين لقي واحد بيخبط رأسه في الحيطة، سأل الممرضة ماله المريض ده؟ قالت له أصله كان بيحب واحدة وما اتجوزهاش، دخل الدكتور العنبر الى بعده، لقي واحد بيضرب نفسه بالشبشب، سأل الممرضة وده كمان ماله؟ قالت له ده بقى اللي اتجوزها ..



ميكانيكي أشترى سرير ....... نام تحته ...



واحد بخيل نام وحلم إنه وزع كل فلوسه على الفقراء، صحي من النوم مفزوع، وقال أبقى ابن كلب لو نمت تاني...






مرة ميكانيكي اشتري سرير نام تحته

واحد بلدياتنا لقي الفانوس السحري ...فضل يدعك في الفانوس لحد ما جاب للعفريت تسلخات

مهندس كومبيوتر حلل دمه طلعت فصيلته hp
صيدلي اتجوز صيدلانية خلفوا تركيبة

القمر طلب ايد الشمس للجواز .قالت له : مباخدش واحد صايع طول الليل
ما اسم وزير الدفاع الصيني ؟ شن حرب شن

كبابجي اتجوز فرش السرير بقدونس

صعيدي وقع من الدور العاشر شنبه اتجزع
صعيدي كبر دماغه .معرفش يقلع الجلابية

اثنين صعايدة بيلعبوا شطرنج الملك مات مشلول

موظف ارصاد جوية عنده بنتين الصغري 18 والكبري 23

صعيدي عمل عملية نجحت راح عملها تاني

دكتور عظام خرج بالليل الكلاب جريت وراه

واحدة اتجوزت نجار بقت تدلعه و تقولي يا لووحي
اقرع حب واحدة معرفش يعبر لها عن شعوره



بدوي اتجوز بدوية كتب الخيمة باسمها
فرخة اتجوزت فيل .جابوا تشيكن فيليه

كلب بلدي مر جنب قسم شرطة شاف كلب بوليسي ...قال أخ لو كملت تعليمي
مدرس رياضيات اتجوز واحدة صايعة خلفوا ولد شبه منحرف

صعيدي اتعزم في فرح .جه ابو العروسة و حط خمسة جنيه و ضرب خمس طلقات ، و جه خال العروسة و حط عشرة جنيه و ضرب عشرة طلقات ، سخن الصعيدي و دخل نقط بالف جنيه و رمي قنبلة و هرب .
أحول اتجوز علي مراته ..طلعت هي

عشر صعايده بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتة 6 ماتوا و 4 في حاله حرجه

واحد صعيدي حب يعمل روش كتب على الشومة أديداس

الكويت اتبرعت للصومال بشحنة ادوية رجعوها تاني ..؟ لانها بعد الاكل
صعيدي راح أمريكا لقى الناس لابسين تي شيرتات مكتوب عليها بيبسى و كوكاكولا لما رجع البلد كتب على التي شيرت بتاعه عصير جصب

صعيدي عايز يروح حفله تنكريه بعت أخوه

صعيدى واقف قدامه خمس شياطين واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه

منقــولــــ​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2010)

> صعيدى راح يعزى فى جنازة
> 
> سأل واحد : كان بيشتغل ايه الميت
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه

جمال جدا كلهم يا استاذ نهيسى​


----------



## اليعازر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه

ضحكتني من القلب ع الصبح


ربنا يفرح قلبك ويباركك..


بس هالنكته ما فهمتها

ياريت ترجمه*:t31:



> واحد صعيدي حب يعمل روش كتب على الشومة أديداس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> محشش راح يعزي
> 
> وفى العزا اتأثر جدا
> 
> ...




*عجوبني دول جدااا
تسلم ايديك استاذي
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ضحكتني من القلب ع الصبح
> 
> ...





النهيسى قال:


> واحد صعيدي حب يعمل روش كتب على الشومة أديداس
> ​



*
الشومه عباره عن عصا مدوره
ضربتها ممكن تقتل اي انسان
ودي عاده عند الصعايده يكون معاهم شوم
ودي صوره لها





*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

جمال جدا يا استاذي


----------



## اليعازر (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> الشومه عباره عن عصا مدوره
> ضربتها ممكن تقتل اي انسان
> ودي عاده عند الصعايده يكون معاهم شوم
> ...


*

هههههههه

أشكرك على التوضيح وعلى المعلومة

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## انريكي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه

جدا جدا جميل

شكرا استاذي الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> جمال جدا كلهم يا استاذ نهيسى​


مرور جميل وراائع

شكرااا جدااا​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اليعازر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ضحكتني من القلب ع الصبح
> 
> ...


مرور جميل وراائع

شكرااا جدااا


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عجوبني دول جدااا
> تسلم ايديك استاذي
> وربنا يباركك*​


مرور جميل وراائع

شكرااا جدااا​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> الشومه عباره عن عصا مدوره
> ضربتها ممكن تقتل اي انسان
> ودي عاده عند الصعايده يكون معاهم شوم
> ...


مرور جميل وراائع

شكرااا جدااا​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> جمال جدا يا استاذي


مرور جميل وراائع

شكرااا جدااا


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى 
ميرسى لك استاذى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى
> ميرسى لك استاذى
> *​


*
مرور جميل وراائع

شكرااا جدااا
*​


----------

